# Tour de France Models



## Smokin Joe (6 Aug 2020)

Impressive!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdJPSdF_7Vg



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynaQiuasPvc


And this is a game I'd love -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPT3Ao4tN2s


----------

